# Can anyone recommend any Icelandic composers, please?



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Obviously a very small population but have they produced any musical geniuses over the years from any era? I know I could use google but I thought I would get recommendations from here first as they are normally spot on! Thank you.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

The big names are Jón Leifs, Hafliði Hallgrímsson, and Anna Thorvaldsdottir. Of these, I like Leifs the best.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bjork and Sigur Rós, most obviously. But it seems that (from an article in the Guardian a couple of years ago) there is a thriving classical composition and performance 'scene' there too.

The only composer whose music I have heard is Jón Leifs (1899 - 1968) who wrote a decent string quartet. There are a few of his works on You Tube..


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two links which may aid your quest. Many current are involved in film music. Traditionalists include Palsson, Tomasson, Magnusson, Kvartettinn.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Icelandic_composers

http://www.ranker.com/list/famous-composers-from-iceland/reference
Good luck. Cheers! :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Icelandic composers?

Uh-oh! Pedantry alert!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icelandic_name#Cultural_ramifications_.E2.80.93_how_to_address_people


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, thank you for that!


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Not an Icelandic composer (he is American), but a great piece inspired by Iceland:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There are a number of Jon Leifs CD's on BIS - a very interesting composer.

Anna Thorvaldsdottir is on my stack of "to explore".

For the pop/rock names, Emiliana Torrini should be added (you probably have heard her in _Gollum's Song_ from the second Lord of the Rings movie).


----------

